# Corel Embroidery i2 software



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

I need some feed back, I'm looking to buy the Coreldraw Embroidery i2.
I run Pulse lettering now on my machine, I use corel for our screen printing side of the business.

Just wanted some feed back on this software, I feel like it would save me money on shipping out logos to be digitized. I believe it would pay for it self in a few months.

Thanks,


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

threedog said:


> I need some feed back, I'm looking to buy the Coreldraw Embroidery i2.
> I run Pulse lettering now on my machine, I use corel for our screen printing side of the business.
> 
> Just wanted some feed back on this software, I feel like it would save me money on shipping out logos to be digitized. I believe it would pay for it self in a few months.
> ...


 While these corel plugins are impressive, they will not replace the more comprehensive programs produced by the same companies (this software is made by Pulse). All the features including the use of vector images are already in the higher levels anyway. If you are just starting out in digitizing, the plug-in model eases the transition and keeps you on a familiar track, but many of the real effective tools and techniques are still only available in the more advanced packages. If it seems like a good fit for you, get it. Plug-ins have been available for a least 5 years now. For the most part they are a entry point rather than an end-all for easy digitizing.

Ian


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have experience with the software you're asking about (sorry). As a newbie to the biz, I was also looking for something Corel-based for my embroidery. I decided to go with DecoStudio because it's (1) entry level; (2) Corel-based (sorta); and (3) a Wilcom product (heard great things about their more advanced programs). 

My hope was to keep the very steep learning curve somewhat manageable. As I master CorelDRAW, I better my skills for all aspects of the biz, including digitizing with Deco (and it helps me "get around" some of the Deco limitations). As I learn Deco, I will hopefully be better prepared for the next level of digitizing when the time comes. 

Within 6 months I was beginning to understand the limitations of an entry-level digitizing software. So whichever way you go, take a look at the "next step" because you will be upgrading.

Have fun!!


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

I was checking out embroidery i2 for adobe illustrator but I thought it was ridiculous to pay for the software subscription. We ended up getting actual digitizing software. It would have been nice to get a plug-in, but like the others said, it's not as advanced as real digitizing software.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi , I have the Corel embroidery i2 program for the price of the product its quite nice, at least in the USA as its about half of what the DGML version is. You don't digitize with the plugin tools, you convert the files from artwork to stitches, so if you really good with Corel Draw its very handy. I use it as I have over 15k design in artwork for customer and silkscreen its very usefull,


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We used this product when it first came out. While it was great because we were an Adobe house and this was the only Illustrator native application, the stitch counts were terrible and the product was prone to crashing.

Eventually we purchased another system and have been much happier with the outcome.


----------

